# Grifo TTF and OTT Frames



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Let me start by saying I am thrilled with the frames and they are my first frames from Italy. They are very sweet little shooters and will be treasured in my collection from around the world. As all my shooters they actually get banded up and shot. There are three videos here to show them off and give you a idea of how they sling. Again thank you very much Marco aka GenoaSlingshot. They all shoot very good and will be in my rotation of well crafted and shooting slingers.

Hope you enjoy this brief look at these little beauties. I know I sure like them a lot.

A quick look at the forks 




A look at the TTF Grifo 




A look at the OTT Grifo frame 




These frames are a take on Bill Hays Harpy frame just wanted to throw that out there.

Cheers all

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Something I also forgot to mention is Genoa generously gave me two hand made leather pouches ,and a fairly large sheet of this gold band he uses and it is nice stuff never seen it before. I was useing the stuff he sent in the TTF video and regular thera-gold in the OTT video.



Again thanks Genoa you are a skilled shooter and craftsman

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow Matt! 
What a review! Thanks a lot.
I'm really glad you like my work 
It seems you had have feeling soon with both shooters.
My compliments for your OTT skill, I know it isn't you shooting style but you had great shoot with it.
Keep shhoting!
Take care, Marco


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow Matt!
> What a review! Thanks a lot.
> I'm really glad you like my work
> It seems you had have feeling soon with both shooters.
> ...


Thank you my friend. Ya I started useing OTT slingers when I first started and haven't used one in about two years I actually really enjoyed myself today making the videos and slinging with both styles. I am going to make a habit of throwing a OTT fork into my mix of shooters just to keep my skills sharp.

I hope your package arrives soon as I am looking forward to seeing what you think of the eurgo Pitbull.

Cheers I hope I did the frames justice !

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Love it! Nice forks and superb shooting Matt.. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Let me start by saying I am thrilled with the frames and they are my first frames from Italy. They are very sweet little shooters and will be treasured in my collection from around the world. As all my shooters they actually get banded up and shot. There are three videos here to show them off and give you a idea of how they sling. Again thank you very much Marco aka GenoaSlingshot. They all shoot very good and will be in my rotation of well crafted and shooting slingers.
> 
> Hope you enjoy this brief look at these little beauties. I know I sure like them a lot.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you actually shoot all your forks. I wouldn't own a tool or weapon I wouldn't actually use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

